# pictures of my Merckx Professional 753 finally done!



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=2534960#poststop
I posted them in the Gallery also but heres a link to find them easily. It hasn't even been out for a ride yet, just a picture shoot. Unfortunately I took my color chip down to Elliot Bay Cycles today to compare my powder coat color choice (RAL 2004) with one of their Molteni Merckx's on display. Their's is a repaint also but my color chip really wasn't close to their orange. My bike looks like it has more red in the orange than the one in the shop and I can only think that they painted it fairly close to the "proper" color as they are a frame shop (Davidson Frames). The only thing I have going for my bike color is that there were so many different builders that maybe, just maybe Molteni Orange covers a whole range of shades. If not then, Oh well....
It should ride well enough with the Chorus 10 spd components


----------



## dbh (Oct 15, 2008)

Beautiful job. Let's get a ride report soon.


----------



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

*ride report*

Did about a 15 mile ride a couple days ago. I have a 90/91 corsa so I have something to compare this too. It's got a real good tight nimble feel to it. It works well with the 10 speed gears, no issues there also. I do think it feels a little it stiffer than my Corsa, but not in a harsh way. It's just a little lighter than my Corsa too. Again, it's a very pleasant ride I get the feeling l could put a lot of miles comfortably on it. I dropped the saddle height a touch after my first ride but that's about the only adjustment post ride I had to make.
I'm going for a ride in a few minutes but it's gonna rain out, I can tell, so I will be riding my rain bike. I will ride the Merckx on a longer ride in a couple days, (Christmas day probably) when the weather is supposed to be nice out.


dbh said:


> Beautiful job. Let's get a ride report soon.


----------

